# ACL permissions broken in 12.1



## Casual_User (Nov 21, 2019)

I have been running FreeBSD with ZFS for the past several months.  I have 3 jails running with 2 AD servers (through Samba) and a file server (Samba).  I have set up the Samba server to use ACL permissions.  

My jails are properly configured and have aclinherit=passthrough & aclmode=restricted.  FreeBSD is not properly passing down permissions to files created on my Samba shares via ACL.  After a bit of digging, it appears that this issue is a couple of years old.  It was fixed when using aclmode=inherit but not when using aclmode=restricted.  Here is the link on bugs.freebsd.org:

ZFS with aclinherit & aclmode ACLs broken

Since I understand that aclmode=restricted is the wiser/better choice (since it prevents chmod from removing custom ACEs), I'm wondering if getting the "fix" applied to the aclmode=restricted option is in the near or distant future?


----------

